# Mtb-4-cross-race Am 30.april 2005



## Fh4n (1. März 2005)

Halli hallo!
Am 30.04.2005 findet auf der Dual/4-Cross Strecke auf dem Kaliberg in Hannover-Empelde ein Race statt! Ich hoffe den ein oder anderen von euch dort am Start zu treffen! Alle aus Hannover und Umgebung können kommen! 
Weitere Infos HIER 
Hier nochma die wichtigsten Daten und Fakten:

Klassen:
1. Klasse bis 14 Jahre, 10 Startgeld. 
2. Klasse von 14-18 Jahre, 15 Startgeld.
3. Klasse von 18-30 Jahre, 15 Startgeld.
4. Klasse ab 30 Jahre, 15 Startgeld.

Regeln: 
-Allgemeine 4-Cross Regeln.
-Alle Teilnehmer fahren einmal die Strecke runter. 
-Die mit den besten Zeiten fahren
im K.O.-System gegen die mit den langsamsten Zeiten.
-alle Protektoren erforderlich (Integralhelm, Arm- und Schienbeinschoner, Handschuhe mit langen Finger, Brust/Rückenprotektor mit Schulterschutz.
-max. 26" Räder, 2 funktionierende Bremsen
-Startgelder werden nicht erstattet.
-Für alle Schäden an Körper und Material haftet jeder selbst.
-Einen Haftungsverzicht wird beim Betreten des Geländes unterzeichnet, bei Missachtung muss mit einer Anzeige gerechnet werden.


----------



## roofrockrider (23. März 2005)

Hoffentlich mit gutem Wetter ich bin auf alle Fälle dabei.
Ich habe gehört die Startaufstellung wird gelost wegen der fehlenden Zeitmessmaschine. Wer kann eine organisieren?
Mit freundlichen Grüßen aus Hannover


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fh4n (31. März 2005)

Ich kann leider nicht mitmachen, *siehe Signatur*!  


Hier nochma alles genauer:

Veranstaltung:
TBE MTB & BMX 4-Cross Race am
30.April 2005 auf dem
Kaliberg in Emeplde bei Hannover.

Kaliberg Empelde
Hansastraße 55a
30952 Hannover

Anmeldungen:
Name, Vorname, Anschrift, Geburtsdatum, 
Startklasse und Team an [email protected]

Startberechtigung:
MTB & BMX 4-CROSS RACE
Startberechtigt ist jeder, der über ein Mountainbike oder BMX 
(bis max. 26 Zoll, 2 funktionierende Bremsen), sowie über 
entsprechende Schutzkleidung verfügt, dazu gehören:
- Helm mit Kinnschutz
- Brust-(wird empfohlen nicht pflicht), Rücken-(wird empfohlen nicht pflicht), Knie- und Ellenbogenprotektoren
- Handschuhe mit langen Fingern

Zeitplan:
SAMSTAG, 30. APRIL 2005

- Startnummernausgabe
8:00 Uhr bis 12:00 Uhr

- Freies Training
8:00 Uhr bis 11:00 Uhr

- Pflichttraining
11:00 Uhr bis 12:00 Uhr

- Qualifikation
12:30 Uhr bis 13:30 Uhr

- Finale U14-MIX + U18-MIX
14 Uhr (128, 64, 32 oder 16 schnellsten jeder Klasse)

- Finale Senioren Ü30 + Frauen Ü18
16 Uhr (128, 64, 32 oder 16 schnellsten jeder Klasse)

-Finale Männer Ü18-U30
18:Uhr (128, 64, 32 oder 16 schnellsten jeder Klasse)

Startgebühr:
Die Startgebühr beträgt 15 (U14-MIX 10). Die Startgebühr 
ist zu überweisen an Team Black Elite  Bikerteam Hannover e.V.
KTO: 800 381 310 0 BLZ: 251 900 01 Hannoversche Volksbank eG

Anmeldeschluss:
Anmeldeschluss ist 10 Tage vor Rennbeginn bis Mittwoch Abend 24.00 Uhr. 
Nachmeldungen sind bis 11:00 Uhr (Nachmeldegebühr 20  bzw. 15 (U14-MIX)) am Samstag möglich.

Leistungen:
Medaillen für Bestplatzierten, Urkunden für alle Teilnehmer.


Haftungsausschluss:
Die Teilnahme erfolgt auf eigene Gefahr. Alle Teilnehmer verpflichten sich schriftlich durch
Unterschrift am Renntag zu jeglichem Haftungsausschluss gegenüber dem Veranstalter und Organisation.


----------



## JanikF. (2. April 2005)

bin auch dabei 

mit neuem Radel


----------



## pimpelmoser (3. April 2005)

Dann nochmal was fürs Auge:












bis denn!


----------



## tife (5. April 2005)

Also ich bin dabei....bin ja auch im Team


----------



## botcha (5. April 2005)

hmm weiß noch net ob ich mitmachen kann..hab leida ne kaputte wirbelsäule..
aba da ich zum team gehöre werd ich natürlcih vorbei schuan


----------



## pimpelmoser (29. April 2005)

Sind noch Startplätze Frei- alle Vorbeischauen, Eintritt ist Kostenlos.... A Mordsgaudi!


----------



## HH RIDER (29. April 2005)

komme auch werde mich nachmelden


----------



## framecrusher (30. April 2005)

Für alle die nicht dort waren ( ich war auch nicht da ) ein Bild aus meinem Küchenfenster - Luftlinie ca. 1 KM.




Zuschauer:


----------



## Fh4n (30. April 2005)

Ich bin heute leider etwas zu spät gekommen...
Die Rennen waren scho vorbei, habe dann noch ein paar Locals gesehen, die runtergedüst sind und joah war ne gemütliche Stimmung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## botcha (30. April 2005)

hab das ganze rennen gesehn..un war scho witzig..einige sin scho abgegangen..nech ten eighty^^


----------



## Fh4n (30. April 2005)

Wat warten ihr so schnell fertisch, ich wollt noch die Senioren sehen!


----------



## hollow (1. Mai 2005)

ich war auch da, leider nur als besucher...war echt nicht schlecht....ich habe auch nen paar fotos gemacht...also wenn sie jemand sehen möchte kann ich sie hochladen!


----------



## Spasemacke (1. Mai 2005)

ja, immer her mit bildern!


----------



## JanikF. (1. Mai 2005)

jo das müssen wir wiederholenb nur mit mehr starten


----------



## hollow (1. Mai 2005)

so hab sie hochgeladen...in meiner gallerie...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## botcha (1. Mai 2005)

ten_eighty schrieb:
			
		

> jo das müssen wir wiederholenb nur mit mehr starten



bei der nächsten veranstaltung im sommer sin bestimmt viel mehr fahrer dabei..da bin ich mir sicher!

da fahr ich auch mit..wird bestimmt lustig


----------



## roofrockrider (2. Mai 2005)

Hallo 4Crosser,
die Veranstaltung war der Burner ein kleines aber feines Race,
Das nächste Rennen ist noch dieses Jahr wahrscheinlich als Nightrace.
Der Verein ist zwar nahezu bankrott aber das lag auch an der geringen Zahl von Startern. Wo waren die ganzen Jungs aus H-over ??
Impressionen unter  www.fabianbecker.com  auf "events" klicken
Mit freundlichen Grüßen aus Hannover 
Martin


----------



## himbeertoni (2. Mai 2005)

ja doch, das war schon ein sehr gut gemachtes race ! hut ab!

entspannte orga, fette mucke, durchsagen die man überall hören konnte und und und.......   

bg, toni


----------



## Spasemacke (3. Mai 2005)

japp! rennen war sau geil! 
bald (in ein paar wochen^^) wird ein trailer von der verantsatung kommen.
freut euch schonmal


----------



## zyco (4. Mai 2005)

War auch da... Sehr nette Strecke !!! Mich hats leider im ersten Lauf niedergemäht, aber trotzem werde ich wiederkommen ... Hat echt Spaß gemacht - Top Orga !!!


----------



## richi001 (5. Mai 2005)

zyco schrieb:
			
		

> Hat echt Spaß gemacht - Top Orga !!!



die orga war echt klasse! alles hat geklappt, ohne wesemtliche verspätungen.


----------



## schwermetall (9. Mai 2005)

roofrockrider schrieb:
			
		

> ... Wo waren die ganzen Jungs aus H-over ??...



... die Frage habe ich mir auch gestellt und war entsprechend enttäuscht von den Locals.
Auch wenn man Bijan nicht mag, so sollte man ihm Respekt für dieses feine Rennen zollen.
Der Verein BE hat echt was geleistet und ich glaube alle Starter hatten viel Spaß.
Ich muste leider das Rennen wegen eines Notfalls abbrechen und hoffe daher, dass ich bei einem neuen Rennen wieder starten kann.

Was haltet ihr eigendlich von einem CC-Rennen (ca. 60- 90 Minuten) auf der Halde.
Das wär doch was, anspruchsvoll bergauf und dann über die 4X Strecke wieder runter!
Da wär nicht nur Ausdauer, sondern auch Fahrtechnik gefragt.  

Ciao,
Schwermetall


----------



## E. Geröllheimer (9. Mai 2005)

Die Idee von einem CC- Race finde ich sehr gut, ich kann mir vorstellen dass die Resonanz mindestens so groß ist wie bei dem 4-cross Race.
( Dass wirklich gut org. war)

Gerade wo im Moment ein ziemliches Gelaber :kotz: 
um die einzelnen Bikefraktionenaufgekommen ist wäre dass ein Anlass die Fronten zu glätten ( wenn es überhaupt Falten gibt).


----------



## Deleted 28330 (10. Mai 2005)

schwermetall schrieb:
			
		

> ... die Frage habe ich mir auch gestellt und war entsprechend enttäuscht von den Locals.
> Auch wenn man Bijan nicht mag, so sollte man ihm Respekt für dieses feine Rennen zollen.
> Der Verein BE hat echt was geleistet und ich glaube alle Starter hatten viel Spaß.
> Ich muste leider das Rennen wegen eines Notfalls abbrechen und hoffe daher, dass ich bei einem neuen Rennen wieder starten kann.
> ...




irgendwie erkennt man dich nicht wieder, wenn du im forum irgendwelche sachen postest. man kann überhaupt nicht erkennen, was du ernst meinst und was nicht...


----------



## schwermetall (10. Mai 2005)

alex m. schrieb:
			
		

> irgendwie erkennt man dich nicht wieder, wenn du im forum irgendwelche sachen postest. man kann überhaupt nicht erkennen, was du ernst meinst und was nicht...



... das ist schon alles ernst gemeint. Ich weis nicht was du meinst.
Ich liebe den Sport nun mal mit all seinen Facetten.
Auch wenn ich im CC eher die hinteren Ränge belege, so habe ich viel Spaß dabei, mich eins, zwei Stunden zu quälen.
Daher werde ich auch am 21. im Harz das CC Rennen mitfahren (den Marathon gebe ich mir nicht so schnell wieder).
Jetzt am Wochenende bin ich entweder im Deister zum Springen oder in Bremen beim BMX-Rennen (falls das Wetter mitspielt und es eine Jedermannklasse gibt).
Also sogesehen habe ich mich doch nun wirklich nicht geändert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 28330 (10. Mai 2005)

bist du es wirklich?


----------



## richi001 (11. Mai 2005)

da ich ein CC-Radl fahre finde ic diese Idee auch sehr gut!


----------



## schwermetall (12. Mai 2005)

alex m. schrieb:
			
		

> bist du es wirklich?


 ja, ich bin es


----------



## Deleted 28330 (12. Mai 2005)

hmm...
wir sehen uns auf der bmx-bahn oder im deister, wenn ich bein banshee aufgebaut hab


----------



## fabiansen (12. Mai 2005)

hardtail oder fully?


----------



## Deleted 28330 (13. Mai 2005)

fully logischerweise. meinst du ich tausche mein 2mxtb gegen ein banshee-hardtail? ne aber ich glaub am we kann ich nicht damit fahren, das hr ist noch nicht da


----------



## fabiansen (13. Mai 2005)

Dir altem masochisten trau ich alles zu!
Kann leider auch nicht fahren, muss saufen!
Abi is fertich seit gestern und ich hab nen übelen Kater


----------



## Deleted 28330 (13. Mai 2005)

glückwunsch zum abi, man sieht sich


----------



## Acki (14. Mai 2005)

fabiansen schrieb:
			
		

> Abi is fertich seit gestern und ich hab nen übelen Kater


Von mir auch einen herzlichen Glückwunsch ! ( Zum Abi, nicht zum Kater )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## botcha (14. Mai 2005)

Von mir auch ein herzlichen GLückwunsch zum abi!
Also kann ich (TBE) mich euch beim nächsten rennen rechnen!?!


----------



## Fh4n (14. Mai 2005)

hmmmm...jaaaaa!


----------



## Deleted 28330 (14. Mai 2005)

ich glaub nicht


----------



## schwermetall (15. Mai 2005)

alex m. schrieb:
			
		

> ich glaub nicht


Was ist los mit dir?
Das du nicht gerade auf meine CC-Idee abfährst, ist mir klar,
aber 4X oder ähnliches sollte dir doch liegen.


----------



## Deleted 28330 (15. Mai 2005)

strecke ist nicht toll, startgeld ist zu hoch


----------



## roofrockrider (16. Mai 2005)

alex m. schrieb:
			
		

> strecke ist nicht toll, startgeld ist zu hoch


alex organisiere ein 4 cross rennen mit bergtransport, musik, startgatter, zelt, tischen, bÃ¤nken, getrÃ¤nken, urkunden, medallien, streckenposten, rettungssanitÃ¤tern und zeitmessung fÃ¼r sagen wir mal 7,50â¬ und sag uns allen aber rechtzeitig bescheid und wehe dem die strecke ist  nicht toll.
das wirst du wahrscheinlich nicht hinbekommen. eine kleine gruppe von vereinsmitgliedern hat 2 monate vor dem rennen die gesamte freizeit geopfert nur damit das rennen halbwegs gelingt. die strecke muÃ noch wachsen hat aber schon einen guten level ich habe von den rennfahrern (fast alle nicht aus hannover !?) nur positives gehÃ¶rt die nÃ¤chste veranstaltung ist schon geplant wahrscheinlich als nightrace.
alex glaube mir wir sind alle so reich durch die veranstaltung geworden das wir die nÃ¤chsten jahre erst mal nicht mehr arbeiten mÃ¼ssen. 
schade das es immer noch sportler gibt denen man alles vorkauen muÃ und sie es trotzdem wieder ausspucken.
Mit freundlichen GrÃ¼Ãen aus Hannover 
Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## botcha (16. Mai 2005)

roofrockrider schrieb:
			
		

> alex organisiere ein 4 cross rennen mit bergtransport, musik, startgatter, zelt, tischen, bänken, getränken, urkunden, medallien, streckenposten, rettungssanitätern und zeitmessung für sagen wir mal 7,50 und sag uns allen aber rechtzeitig bescheid und wehe dem die strecke ist  nicht toll.
> das wirst du wahrscheinlich nicht hinbekommen. eine kleine gruppe von vereinsmitgliedern hat 2 monate vor dem rennen die gesamte freizeit geopfert nur damit das rennen halbwegs gelingt. die strecke muß noch wachsen hat aber schon einen guten level ich habe von den rennfahrern (fast alle nicht aus hannover !?) nur positives gehört die nächste veranstaltung ist schon geplant wahrscheinlich als nightrace.
> alex glaube mir wir sind alle so reich durch die veranstaltung geworden das wir die nächsten jahre erst mal nicht mehr arbeiten müssen.
> schade das es immer noch sportler gibt denen man alles vorkauen muß und sie es trotzdem wieder ausspucken.
> ...




das kann ich nur zustimmen..wir haben unser bestes gegeben damit die strecke bis zum rennen noch fertig wird..is zwar nich ganz geglückt aba es waren trotzdem alle gut drauf und fanden die strecke gut!
und sie sind auch beim nächsten rennen dabei...und die leute die immer noch gegen sowas kann man auch nich mehr wirklich helfen!!
mfg


----------



## Deleted 28330 (17. Mai 2005)

ich wollte eigentlich nur sagen, dass ich es persönlich nicht für sinnvoll hielt, die von euch verlangte geldsumme für das rennen auszugeben. mehr wollte ich überhaupt gar nicht sagen. was ihr mit dem geld angestellt habt, interessiert mich so gut wie gar nicht.


----------



## botcha (17. Mai 2005)

also lag es nur am geld...über geld lässt sich immer reden!


----------



## roofrockrider (22. Mai 2005)

noch ein bild vom 30.4.05 tatort bauschuttdeponie empelde


----------



## botcha (23. Mai 2005)

hehe..bin aufm ersten foto zu sehn


----------



## Fh4n (23. Mai 2005)

botcha schrieb:
			
		

> hehe..bin aufm ersten foto zu sehn



Ich seh nur Thomas, Julian und Janik!


----------



## Spasemacke (23. Mai 2005)

Fh4n schrieb:
			
		

> Ich seh nur Thomas, Julian und Janik!



siehst du ihn echt net?^^
waldi ist ganz oben ganz links.
der in der kurzen hose


----------



## Fh4n (23. Mai 2005)

Geschickt versteckt der kleine Schlawiner!   

Beim Nightrace bin ich leider nicht da, aber ich will doch nur mitfahren...


----------

